# What To Get



## gmb2000 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am down to 3 handguns to buy for home defense. The following are all 9mm
1. FNP-9
2. PX4
3. S%W MP

Which of these would you buy or recomend?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't have experience with any of them but just wanted to say:

Welcome to the forum!

All members are encouraged to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines , so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

All equally good reputations from what I've read and heard. I bought my son an M&P, it's a great gun. Of the 3, I don't care much for the PX4 appearence, but I do like Berettas. But, for me, it would be between the FN and Smith.....and welcome.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
Not familiar with any of those. My recommendation is as follows and in no particular order since all these guns in my opinion are great guns some just cost less than others.
Glock 17 or 19
Springfield XD 9mm Tactical or Service, XDm 4.5 or 3.8, HS2000 9mm.
Bersa HiCapacity or UC 9mm Pro.
Walther P99 AS
Or if you can find in the used bin a Astra A100 9mm.

I own all of these (except the XDm 3.8 and the G 19 though I have fired the 19) and would not hesitate to buy them again new or used.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I seriously considered all three of guns you mentioned. I narrowed it down to the FN and S&W ultimately buying the M&P. I am now trying to decide between the FN or a CZ75B. The decision/investigation process is half the fun for me. Good luck on your decision. You can't go wrong with any of the guns you are considering.


----------



## ichiban (Jan 30, 2010)

I really like my FNP-9. Shoot everything I feed it, very accurate, and has a great balance/feel in the hand. The USG model has a safety if that kind of thing is of interest to you. I don't think you'll be disappointed if you get one.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a PX4 9mm and have had no problems with it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would pick the fnp-9


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I said this earlier, but have you handled and shot each of these pistols? fit and feel should be the determining factor in purchasing any gun. It will also depend on your uses. Will you be carrying concealed? Target practice? Home defense? each of these used demands different things out of weapons. Good luck with your search!:watching:


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

I liked my FN from the first time I picked it up. it just felt, right. I like that when i pull it up to aim, the sites are in a natural position to aquire the final site picture.

the FN 40 and 45 have the same "feel" just heavier, i think they all balance well with a full or 1/2 full mag.

I haven't been disapointed at the range, and have almost 1000 rounds if not more thru the barrel.

John


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've shot all of those listed and if it was my money hitting the counter I'd have to take the FNP. It's the only poly frame weapon I liked enough to want to spend money on one.


----------

